# Einschicken zur RMA Versandkosten



## paladin60 (26. Juni 2018)

Hab meinen RAM zur RMA angemeldet, das Rücksendeformular mit RMA Nummer etc. bekommen aber kein Versandlabel.
Muss ich die Versandkosten in die Niederlande tragen oder wie läuft das genau?


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Juni 2018)

paladin60 schrieb:


> Hab meinen RAM zur RMA angemeldet, das Rücksendeformular mit RMA Nummer etc. bekommen aber kein Versandlabel.
> Muss ich die Versandkosten in die Niederlande tragen oder wie läuft das genau?


Welche Marke?
Wo gekauft?
Wieso macht das nicht der Händler?


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juni 2018)

Corsair ist es schonmal nicht, die haben mitlerweile eine deutsche Adresse in Bergheim. Ich schätze es geht um g.skill.
und ja die Kosten gehen auf deine Kappe, und bitte unbedingt mit Nachweis versenden.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Juni 2018)

Also meines wissen nach,wenn man eine Packet erhalten hat mit angaben vom Absender/Firma/Händler ect. und hast kein Retourschein erhalten.
Dann könnte man versuchen bei der Post das Päckchen/Packet mit de aussage,das es sich um eine Retour handelt und der Versender die Kosten übernehmen soll.
Zumindest habe ich das bei meinem letzten Packet so gemacht,allerdings was das bei mir im Inland.Wie es bei Auslandversandt gehandt habt wird könnte man nachfragen bei der Post
 wie das ist.Nomalerweise müßte der Absender für die Kosten aufkommen,wenn die Ware innerhalb von 2 Wochen ohne angabe zurück schicken(möchte) oder eine mangelhafte Ware ist.


----------



## paladin60 (26. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Welche Marke?
> Wo gekauft?
> Wieso macht das nicht der Händler?



Da wir im gskill Bereich sind ist es gskill RAM. 
Gekauft hab ichs bei Amazon aber die meinten das geht über gskill RMA. 
Mich wunderts das ich nach der RMA Meldung nur die Bestätigung erhalten hab aber kein Rücksendelabel das es für mich kostenfrei ist. 
Deshalb frag ich ja hier ob das bei gskill normal ist.


----------



## drstoecker (26. Juni 2018)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Also meines wissen nach,wenn man eine Packet erhalten hat mit angaben vom Absender/Firma/Händler ect. und hast kein Retourschein erhalten.
> Dann könnte man versuchen bei der Post das Päckchen/Packet mit de aussage,das es sich um eine Retour handelt und der Versender die Kosten übernehmen soll.
> Zumindest habe ich das bei meinem letzten Packet so gemacht,allerdings was das bei mir im Inland.Wie es bei Auslandversandt gehandt habt wird könnte man nachfragen bei der Post
> wie das ist.Nomalerweise müßte der Absender für die Kosten aufkommen,wenn die Ware innerhalb von 2 Wochen ohne angabe zurück schicken(möchte) oder eine mangelhafte Ware ist.


So gehts aber nicht, in der rma Beschreibung steht das ganz klar so drin die man auch lesen sollte.


paladin60 schrieb:


> Da wir im gskill Bereich sind ist es gskill RAM.
> Gekauft hab ichs bei Amazon aber die meinten das geht über gskill RMA.
> Mich wunderts das ich nach der RMA Meldung nur die Bestätigung erhalten hab aber kein Rücksendelabel das es für mich kostenfrei ist.
> Deshalb frag ich ja hier ob das bei gskill normal ist.


Oh habs garnicht gesehen sorry, hatte aber den richtigen Riecher.
wenn der ram nicht älter als 2jahre ist kannste den direkt über Amazon tauschen lassen wenn nicht gehts nur direkt über g.skill was aber sehr schnell geht.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (26. Juni 2018)

Gekauft über Amazon(.de),ist das schon länger her wie 2 Wochen bei dir?
Normlerweise ist bei einem mangel an der Ware zuerst der ansprech Partner wo man es erworben hat(Amazon),er muß den Artikel
versuchen zu reprieren wenn nicht möglich ersetzen durch andere.Ansonsten hast du das Recht die Ware ohne Angaben innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurück zu schicken.

grüße Brex


----------



## paladin60 (26. Juni 2018)

Gekauft hab ich den im April 2017.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Juni 2018)

Laut dieser Info lese ich es so raus das du den Versand selber bezahlen musst.
Hinweise zur RMA bei G.SKILL

EDIT:

Steht auch in den Garantiebedienungen das der Käufer für den versicherten Versand verantwortlich ist.
G.SKILL - Warranty


----------



## paladin60 (27. Juni 2018)

Ok, danke.
Habs mir grad mal durchgelesen, hätt ich vielleicht vorher tun sollen...


----------



## _Berge_ (27. Juni 2018)

Habe im April Crucial RAM reklamiert, musste es nach UK schicken, am günstigsten war ein Einschreiben im LuPo Brief und es kam Heile an


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2018)

Brexzidian7794 schrieb:


> Gekauft über Amazon(.de),ist das schon länger her wie 2 Wochen bei dir?
> Normlerweise ist bei einem mangel an der Ware zuerst der ansprech Partner wo man es erworben hat(Amazon),er muß den Artikel
> versuchen zu reprieren wenn nicht möglich ersetzen durch andere.Ansonsten hast du das Recht die Ware ohne Angaben innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurück zu schicken.
> 
> grüße Brex


Bei Amazon direkt kannste sogar die Sachen bis 4wochen nach Kauf problemlos und portofrei (Label) zurückschicken.


paladin60 schrieb:


> Gekauft hab ich den im April 2017.


So da die 2jahre noch nicht rum sind rufst du die amazon Hotline an(oder Rückruf kostenlos) schilderst denen dein Problem, entweder die tauschen das 1:1 wenn das auf dem Lager ist oder du bekommst den Kaufpreis erstattet. Das läuft völlig schmerzfrei, musst halt nur telefonisch aktiv werden.

aber mal ne frage zum Austausch, was für Probleme hast du genau und hast du den ram speziell per Tool auf Fehler überprüft?
amazon macht zwar den Austausch auf Kulanz ohne Probleme aber bei anderen Händlern könnte das im Falle eines nicht Defekts den Tausch ablehnen.


----------



## Cody_GSK (27. Juni 2018)

paladin60 schrieb:


> Hab meinen RAM zur RMA angemeldet, das Rücksendeformular mit RMA Nummer etc. bekommen aber kein Versandlabel.
> Muss ich die Versandkosten in die Niederlande tragen oder wie läuft das genau?


Hallo,

bei einem Austausch im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung durch den Händler, trägt dieser die Versandkosten. Dies würde ich dir hier auch empfehlen.

Im Falle eines Garantieaustauschs, wie von IICARUS aus unseren Garantiebestimmungen schon richtig zitiert, sind die Versandkosten für den Hinweg selbst zu tragen und wir übernehmen die Kosten für Rückversand.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## paladin60 (27. Juni 2018)

drstoecker schrieb:


> aber mal ne frage zum Austausch, was für Probleme hast du genau und hast du den ram speziell per Tool auf Fehler überprüft?



Dauernde Crashs des ganzen Rechners mit Bluescreens.
Mit nur einem der beiden RAM Riegel läufts problemlos, hab dann halt rum probiert und konnte es auf einen eingrenzen, zusätzlich noch Fehler in Memtest86.
Mit meinem Test RAM läuft auch wieder alles fehlerfrei.


----------



## drstoecker (27. Juni 2018)

Alles klar dann liegt es ja auf der Hand, haste bei 
amazon schon angerufen?


----------



## paladin60 (27. Juni 2018)

Ja, Austausch RAM ist unterwegs und der defekte geht Morgen direkt zurück zu Amazon.


----------



## drstoecker (28. Juni 2018)

Sag ich doch das es ohne Probleme läuft, kannst ja kurz ein Feedback geben ob es mit dem neuen ram läuft.


----------



## paladin60 (28. Juni 2018)

Mach ich.
Der RAM soll morgen ankommen, Feedback gibts dann am Wochenende.


----------



## drstoecker (30. Juni 2018)

Und hat alles geklappt?


----------



## paladin60 (1. Juli 2018)

Bisher keine Probleme, es läuft wieder alles perfekt.


----------



## drstoecker (2. Juli 2018)

Sehr schön, dann weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------

